# Run Windows Bridge for Android (Astoria) on unsupported devices Build 10.0.10536.1004



## Windows Blue (Sep 20, 2015)

First of all, use this thread at *your own risk*.
If you decide to give it a try make sure your smartphone has a *SD Card slot* otherwise this will *not work* and it's best to use this on a *secondary device* because there is always a chance that you have a critical bug and a hard reset is necessary to restore your device.
Also *512MB RAM* devices are *not supported*, so only use this tutorial if your device has *1GB or more RAM*.

There is already a thread on here from jimmy19990 that explains how to do this but it seems that people with less experience in this department do not understand it completely, so I decided to put all the steps in this thread:

1. (skip this step if you are on Windows Phone 8.1) If you already upgraded to Windows 10 Mobile make sure you go back to Windows Phone 8.1 with "Windows Phone Recovery Tool" or "Lumia Software Recovery Tool" which you can find here:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA142987

2. Backup your files on your SD Card and format it in Windows Phone 8.1 (settings < storage sense), if you get a message that asks to save new files to the SD Card click *no* and check in storage sense that new files are all saved to the phone, not the SD Card.

3. After this download and install the "WP8.1 SDK Tools Lite Setup Av1.20" from here:
http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/15281796/file.html

4. With "WP8.1 SDK Tools Lite Setup Av1.20" installed you will have "Windows Phone Developer Registration 8.1" (start menu < Windows Phone SDK 8.1) open this and register as Developer.

5. Go to the app store on your phone and search for "Preview for Developers" and install this app, move it to the SD Card with storage sense (settings < system < storage < phone < apps & games) select the app and tap "Move to SD Card".

6. Now download "CustomWPSystem_0500.xap" from this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...p-customwpsystem-patch-xaps-wpsystem-t2975419

7. Connect your phone with a usb cable to your computer.

8. Under "Windows Phone SDK 8.1" is another program called "Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.1", open it and click "Browse", navigate to the "CustomWPSystem_0500.xap" file and click "Deploy", after a while you get a message that it succeeded.

9. Download "CustomPFD_0003.xap" from another thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057
and copy "CustomPFD_0003.xap" to the root directory of your SD Card.

10. Take your phone and open "CustomWPSystem", tap "SD Card permissions", click on "sd card" and press the checkmark.
Now tap "Select the XAP" (at the bottom of the page in "CustomWPSystem"), navigate to "sd card", select "CustomPFD_0003.xap" and "Apply XAP".
Wait till you get a message "Operation Completed".

11. Close the "CustomWPSystem" app and open "Preview for Developers" app (icon will be changed), go to HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo and change these values (just open for example PhoneSOCVersion, put 8974 in the textfield, press "Write", back button and go to the next one):

For a Full HD (1920x1080) device:
PhoneSOCVersion: 8974
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-GB
PhoneManufactorModelName: RM-937_eu_euro1_231
PhoneModelName: Lumia 1520

OR

For a HD (1280x720) or lower resolution* (800x480 / 854x480 / 960x540) device:
PhoneSOCVersion: 8926
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-HK
PhoneManufactorModelName: RM-984_1000
PhoneModelName: Lumia 830

*On lower resolution devices the interface will be a bit smaller as normal after the registery edit, but as soon as you complete step 14 your original device info and interface will come back.

12. After you changed your info to one of these devices, go to the app store, search "Windows Insider" app, install it and open it.

13. Sign up for the Fast Ring and check for updates, you will receive a message that "Build 10.0.10536.1004" is available, let it download and install (will take around an hour or more and the device will reboot itself a few times).

14. Once Windows 10 Mobile is installed do a hard reset (settings < system < info < factory settings) and let it format the SD Card also. (this will also take about an hour or more)

15. Now you will have back your original Device Info and in windows < system32 < aow will be the necessary files to run Windows Bridge for Android.

The following steps are to actually install an APK on Windows 10 Mobile:

1. Download Visual C++ Redistributable Packages for Visual Studio 2013:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784
download and install "vcredist_x86.exe" and "vcredist_x64.exe".

2. In this thread you will find the new files for the "WindowsBridge.7z":
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-fix-android-applications-installing-t3202036
Extract "WindowsBridge.7z" and install "IpOverUsbInstaller".

3. Here you will find the installer to deploy the APK's to your device (Download Version 1.3.1 Here / minimal_adb_fastboot_v1.3.1_setup):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
Download and install.

4. Turn off your lock screen (settings < personal settings < lock screen), time-out: never.

5. To enable developer mode on the phone and to find it in the network:
First find your ip adress from the phone: settings < network and wireless < wi-fi and press your network, type your ip address in a document.
Then go to settings < update & security < for developers, press "Developer mode" and tap "Yes".
Turn on "Device discovery" and press pair.

6. Open your map "WindowsBridge" from step 2, copy the directory and open an elevated command prompt (run < cmd < right-click < run as administrator).
Type "cd" and paste the directory of the "WindowsBridge" map (example: "cd C:\Users\User\Downloads\WindowsBridge".
After this type "wconnect.exe" and copy paste the ip adress from the document in step 5 and press enter (example: wconnect.exe xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx).
Enter the pin you see on your phone, wait a while and it will say "connected".

7. Now download the APK you want to test with this link (just search the app in the Google Play Store, copy the link and paste it in the website below):
http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/
Cut and paste the app to C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot and copy the directory of this map.

8. Go back to your command prompt type "cd" and paste the directory ("cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot")

9. Type "adb install" and copy and paste the name of your apk with the .apk extension included ("adb install test.apk").

10. Wait a few minutes and there will be a message "Succes", now on the phone press "Abort" and "unpair all", your APK will be installed.

I tested this method with a Lumia 640, used the Lumia 830 device info and it works like a charm.

Thanks to all the threads and websites I mentioned, because all these tools make it possible and easier to run this project.


----------



## razr2312 (Sep 21, 2015)

My lumia device is 635 had a lower resolution es 480 ¿can use the device info for lumia 835 with more solution 720?


----------



## VR25 (Sep 21, 2015)

razr2312 said:


> My lumia device is 635 had a lower resolution es 480 ¿can use the device info for lumia 835 with more solution 720?

Click to collapse



Not sure about that, but just to be safe, I think you should use info from a compatible device that has the same resolution as yours.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Windows Blue said:


> First of all, use this thread at *your own risk*!
> If you decide to give it a try make sure your smartphone has a *SD Card slot* otherwise this will *not work* and only use this on a *secondary device* because there is always a chance that you have a critical bug and a hard reset is necessary to repair your device.
> 
> There is already a thread on here from jimmy19990 that explains how to do this but it seems that people with less experience in this department do not understand it completely, so I decided to put all the steps in this thread:
> ...

Click to collapse



My prayers worked, thank you!


----------



## razr2312 (Sep 21, 2015)

IPRJ25 said:


> Not sure about that, but just to be safe, I think you should use info from a compatible device that has the same resolution as yours.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK  thanks :highfive: I try it but you know what device is more the same than my device lumia 635 ? and you can provide the info from the other lumia device or in what place  (website) can provide this info?


----------



## Windows Blue (Sep 21, 2015)

razr2312 said:


> My lumia device is 635 had a lower resolution es 480 ¿can use the device info for lumia 835 with more solution 720?

Click to collapse



Make sure you have the 1GB RAM version of the lumia 635 because the 512MB version will not work in this stage of the project. (only 1GB devices supported)

If you have the 1GB version, your device is on the supported list so you only have to install W10M (step 12 and 13) and then follow the 10 steps to delpoy an APK to your device.

@IPRJ25 your welcome.


----------



## razr2312 (Sep 21, 2015)

Windows Blue said:


> Make sure you have the 1GB RAM version of the lumia 635 because the 512MB version will not work in this stage of the project. (only 1GB devices supported)
> 
> If you have the 1GB version, your device is on the supported list so you only have to install W10M (step 12 and 13) and then follow the 10 steps to delpoy an APK to your device.
> 
> @IPRJ25 your welcome.

Click to collapse



Thank for you support Bro:victory: but my Lumia 635 device is the 512mb version is a unsupported device :crying:

---------- Post added at 06:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------

Is very interesting because I have this lumia 635 with 512mb ram with this windows phone 10 10.0.10536.1004 version i see have the AOW files inside around 100 mb maybe in the future the 512 mb devices support android deploy apps but limited by the ram.


----------



## A AJAY (Sep 23, 2015)

This method work today or not bcz i have try  on the build 10512 and its not work and ~100mb files also present into aow folder


----------



## Windows Blue (Sep 23, 2015)

razr2312 said:


> Thank for you support Bro:victory: but my Lumia 635 device is the 512mb version is a unsupported device :crying:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------
> 
> Is very interesting because I have this lumia 635 with 512mb ram with this windows phone 10 10.0.10536.1004 version i see have the AOW files inside around 100 mb maybe in the future the 512 mb devices support android deploy apps but limited by the ram.

Click to collapse



That's indeed interesting, it's not sure yet but I suppose when they have polished the Android subsystem that there is chance that 512MB RAM devices will be supported.



A AJAY said:


> This method work today or not bcz i have try  on the build 10512 and its not work and ~100mb files also present into aow folder

Click to collapse



If you follow the steps to the letter, you should be fine with a device that has a microSD slot and minimum 1GB RAM.


----------



## polwath (Sep 24, 2015)

I cannot open Preview for Developers because it always reject and exit when I try to open it. No hope...


----------



## Windows Blue (Sep 24, 2015)

polwath said:


> I cannot open Preview for Developers because it always reject and exit when I try to open it. No hope...

Click to collapse



Did you already patch the Preview for Developers app with CustomPFD or do you have the problem after downloading and opening the original app?


----------



## polwath (Sep 25, 2015)

Windows Blue said:


> Did you already patch the Preview for Developers app with CustomPFD or do you have the problem after downloading and opening the original app?

Click to collapse



I already resolve a problem. Because I use wrong version of CustomPFD. Thank you for your reply help.


----------



## Captain Prabodh Ballurkar (Sep 25, 2015)

Windows Blue said:


> First of all, use this thread at *your own risk*.
> If you decide to give it a try make sure your smartphone has a *SD Card slot* otherwise this will *not work* and it's best to use this on a *secondary device* because there is always a chance that you have a critical bug and a hard reset is necessary to restore your device.
> Also *512MB RAM* devices are *not supported*, so only use this tutorial if your device has *1GB or more RAM*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After installing the apk , It crashes  !! Any help ? Running Windows 10 Mobile 10536.1004 on Lumia 535 DS


----------



## Windows Blue (Sep 25, 2015)

Captain Prabodh Ballurkar said:


> After installing the apk , It crashes  !! Any help ? Running Windows 10 Mobile 10536.1004 on Lumia 535 DS

Click to collapse



You can try restarting the device this will refresh Astoria and if this does not work, you simply can't run the APK.
The project is still in beta so it takes a while to polish all the bugs out and many APK's won't run and others will run perfectly.


----------



## Windows Blue (Sep 25, 2015)

polwath said:


> I already resolve a problem. Because I use wrong version of CustomPFD. Thank you for your reply help.

Click to collapse



I am glad you got the problem resolved, your welcome.


----------



## Captain Prabodh Ballurkar (Sep 25, 2015)

Windows Blue said:


> You can try restarting the device this will refresh Astoria and if this does not work, you simply can't run the APK.
> The project is still in beta so it takes a while to polish all the bugs out and many APK's won't run and others will run perfectly.

Click to collapse



I used Messenger , Clash of Clans , WhatsApp but none of them work  

Edit :- Now the Error code 14 is popping up


----------



## zyxw-androidiani (Sep 25, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...w-to-install-android-apps-windows-10-t3174629 try this, in the OP look for "C. Errors you might encounter and how to fix them."


----------



## testuser987 (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't seem to get past the connection issues.  Trying on Lumia 1520.  Keep getting error code 14. what's up with that.


----------



## mnsiw (Sep 28, 2015)

Windows Blue said:


> First of all, use this thread at *your own risk*.
> If you decide to give it a try make sure your smartphone has a *SD Card slot* otherwise this will *not work* and it's best to use this on a *secondary device* because there is always a chance that you have a critical bug and a hard reset is necessary to restore your device.
> Also *512MB RAM* devices are *not supported*, so only use this tutorial if your device has *1GB or more RAM*.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the post  I'm wondering if this hard work (downgrading to 8.1, registry changes, again updating to 10 etc) really worth, most of apps are not working or working to some extent but missing some important functionality. Its good for learning purpose anyway.


----------



## System322 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello Guys, I m pretty sad now, because I have a supported Lumia 830,
but I didnt manage to solve to install APKs.
Finally I tried your method in first comment, I did everything step by step,
and dosent work already Error 14... "Not supported device"
But I dont understand why. ANybody any help?
Thank you!


----------



## Windows Blue (Sep 30, 2015)

testuser987 said:


> Can't seem to get past the connection issues.  Trying on Lumia 1520.  Keep getting error code 14. what's up with that.

Click to collapse





System322 said:


> Hello Guys, I m pretty sad now, because I have a supported Lumia 830,
> but I didnt manage to solve to install APKs.
> Finally I tried your method in first comment, I did everything step by step,
> and dosent work already Error 14... "Not supported device"
> ...

Click to collapse



In some countries the project is not supported, I guess this has something to do with both devices because they are on the support list and they should work without doing any registry edits.


----------



## Windows Blue (Sep 30, 2015)

mnsiw said:


> Thanks for the post  I'm wondering if this hard work (downgrading to 8.1, registry changes, again updating to 10 etc) really worth, most of apps are not working or working to some extent but missing some important functionality. Its good for learning purpose anyway.

Click to collapse



It is indeed a question you should ask yourself before you start because it takes a few hours and it is still a BETA project.
For myself it was definitly worth it because I really needed to see if some specific apps would work or not. (and luckily they do)


----------



## Bnjalal (Sep 30, 2015)

OK, just wanted to share my experience, first of all thanks to everyone who contributed in making this work, second of all, please allow me to explain what exactly happened on my side.
My device is nokia lumia 1520, so its supported, followed this thread and another one but error 14/9/13 were all over the place. its a long story (its my fourth try btw) but at the end of the day, you need to upgrade to 10166, to get that I had to sign in with the ((((((slow channel)))))) in windows insider after registering/unlocking my device using  windows developer tool sdk 8.1 (or whatever its name was), and that was it. 
My mistake was upgrading through the fast channel, my first apk was deployed(wont state the name as it will be a violation in regard to XDA's rules) using APKTOW10M using a/an usb connection. I am not in a hurry in trying each and every apk out there because my other device is a nexus but God how nice, reliable and durable battery life those nokias have. (english is my second language so .......)


----------



## mnsiw (Oct 1, 2015)

I tried this (L830) on L535, stuck at updating to W10M step, it download some part like 30-40% then says 'you need to connect to wifi' something, I've double checked connection, no luck, so going back to WP8.1 and then normal update to W10M :-s


----------



## wiculek (Oct 1, 2015)

*Still getting error 14!!*

Hello guys, I did everything step by step on my Lumia 640, but I am stuck with error 14 in command prompt. Does this method still work? Thank you for your help


----------



## Bnjalal (Oct 1, 2015)

wiculek said:


> Hello guys, I did everything step by step on my Lumia 640, but I am stuck with error 14 in command prompt. Does this method still work? Thank you for your help

Click to collapse



It worked for me after I used the slow channel, you see, when the guides were written, 10166 was available through the fast channel, but now that time has passed its been relocated to the slow channel. Good luck


----------



## machadorafaael (Oct 3, 2015)

Windows Blue said:


> First of all, use this thread at *your own risk*.
> If you decide to give it a try make sure your smartphone has a *SD Card slot* otherwise this will *not work* and it's best to use this on a *secondary device* because there is always a chance that you have a critical bug and a hard reset is necessary to restore your device.
> Also *512MB RAM* devices are *not supported*, so only use this tutorial if your device has *1GB or more RAM*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After upgrade to Windows 10, when I reset the windows/system32/aow files do not show up, while looking at the info system he returns the old settings. My Lumia 830 - Brazil. Someone had this same problem?


----------



## I_am_Egyptian_and_proud (Oct 3, 2015)

*It is this method works for Microsoft Lumia 540 phone ?*

It is this method works for Microsoft Lumia 540 phone ????????

Please reply quickly !!

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




Windows Blue said:


> First of all, use this thread at *your own risk*.
> If you decide to give it a try make sure your smartphone has a *SD Card slot* otherwise this will *not work* and it's best to use this on a *secondary device* because there is always a chance that you have a critical bug and a hard reset is necessary to restore your device.
> Also *512MB RAM* devices are *not supported*, so only use this tutorial if your device has *1GB or more RAM*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It is this method works for Microsoft Lumia 540 phone ????????

Please reply quickly !!


----------



## Bnjalal (Oct 3, 2015)

I_am_Egyptian_and_proud said:


> It is this method works for Microsoft Lumia 540 phone ????????
> 
> Please reply quickly !!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do as instructed by the OP, and try your luck, but just FYI, my device was a 1520(a supported device) but upgrading via the fast track didnt install the required files, upgrqding via the slow track did the trick for me


----------



## fahadvarkala (Oct 11, 2015)

when I try to register in developers ..it shows "unable to connect to a phone.make sure that the windowsphone Ip over usb transport(ipoverusbsvc) service is running.....what should do?


----------



## dugu1248 (Oct 13, 2015)

disabled


----------



## MCSPECJAL (Oct 17, 2015)

Working on Windows 10 build 10549?


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 18, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481
I deployed manualy only first cab. Then installed win 8.1 on PC. Installed ipowerusb and its working. Lumia 640 xl dual sim build 536.


----------



## mesunil (Jan 7, 2016)

*not working on lumia 730 genuinly updated*

does it works only on builds......i have updated my phone lumia 730 from w8.1 to windows 10 without the insider.....and these methods are not working for me.....how should i do


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 7, 2016)

mesunil said:


> .i have updated my phone lumia 730 from w8.1 to windows 10 without the insider

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 7, 2016)

stop asking how. officially not released yet, sometimes microsoft testing and can happen to get W10M update notification, i get once few weeks ago with lumia 640....


----------



## nook'r (Mar 24, 2016)

*Lumia 640 10586*

To the OP, I followed your post and everything is great, Thank you. than when i went to check for update through Windows Insider, i received a notice to update my phone 1st.

Now my phone Lumia 640 T-Mobile debranded from AT&T has WP10 build 10586.
and my understanding that 10586 is not supported by Astoria or APK on Win.

My question to all:

Does anyone know of a carrier that still has not updated to win10 build 10586?
or
Anyone who still get updates from Windows Insider with builds 10536 or lower?

peace.


----------



## Windows Blue (Mar 27, 2016)

nook'r said:


> To the OP, I followed your post and everything is great, Thank you. than when i went to check for update through Windows Insider, i received a notice to update my phone 1st.
> 
> Now my phone Lumia 640 T-Mobile debranded from AT&T has WP10 build 10586.
> and my understanding that 10586 is not supported by Astoria or APK on Win.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

It's not possible to get a lower build installed from Windows Insider, however it is possible to flash build 10240 which is Astoria enabled to a Lumia 640 from this thread (give a thanks to Gh0st2015 for posting the link):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ds-update-links-collection-cab-t3234805/page8

Here are the instructions to flash the build to your device (give a thanks for the tutorial to BakedOnSomeSour):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/installed-leaked-windows-10-mobile-t3173000

IMPORTANT: this build is from a Lumia 640 LTE DUAL SIM, if you have a lumia 640 LTE with one sim it will work but make sure you remove your SD Card AND SIM EVERY time you flash or hard reset your smartphone.
Otherwise there is a chance you would get a second sim icon and it is impossible to get rid of even after you downgrade back to WP8.1 or go to another build of W10M.
I also heard of a problem that the flight mode could not be turned off. (I don't know what caused this one)

I recommend using the Windows Device Recovery Tool before you attempt to do this so that you have a back-up of your current build that you can flash again in case something goes wrong.


----------



## nook'r (Mar 28, 2016)

@Windows Blue, Thank you for the links, I really looked but i coudnt find any links.

I'll give the rom a try this week and i'll report back with my finding in installing Google apk files.

Thanks are given to all involved in the link you provided and big thank to you 


Leaked Lumia 640 ffu file


Links to 640 XL and 930


----------



## nook'r (Mar 29, 2016)

*Not much can be done *

Well, I installed the Chinese leaked ROM for Lumia 640 LTE, After setting up my account with Google, I used APKtoW10M to push my apk files.

Voice and hangout keep crashing on loading and they require Google Play Services to work. Google Services wont install, crashes at "almost there" screen.

In summary, it was worth a try. Apks are push to the phone but cant be opened.

I need to pick a cheap Android phone to keep using my ported Android number, also need hangout for all my text messages, while keeping my Windows Mobile Phone ready for any development.

I had hopes, but I have faith that someone will come up with a trick to loading apx file that mimics google services....


----------



## mradish (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey - have followed steps through to windows insider and have tried both fast ring, and slow ring but both upgrade me past the 10536/10166. Currently through slow ring I have upgraded to 10586. I think it may have to do with post downgrading to 8.1 - it automatically decides to upgrade to 10586 vs the desired 10536 or 10166 even with the registry changes.

Can anyone point out what I may be doing wrong? I have followed the steps to a T multiple times (at least i think so ahaha).

Using a Lumia 830.


----------



## Jsolanki488 (Jun 16, 2016)

Can i install mini militia.apk file on my windows Nokia Lumia 540??? Plz give reply

Then, can i roor my Nokia Lumia 540 to android so???


----------



## ngame (Jun 16, 2016)

Jsolanki488 said:


> Can i install mini militia.apk file on my windows Nokia Lumia 540??? Plz give reply

Click to collapse



Astoria Project no longer available on 10586 W10M so do not waist your time for it .


----------



## Jsolanki488 (Jun 16, 2016)

Can i root my Nokia Lumia 540 to android so???


----------



## ngame (Jun 16, 2016)

Jsolanki488 said:


> Can i root my Nokia Lumia 540 to android so???

Click to collapse



Root access doesn't apply on Windows Phone 8 to 10 devices except some X20 Phones . 
and also I think it's better to do not think about android on windows devices because of secure boot and etc. if you want android buy an android phone


----------



## MrCego (Jun 16, 2016)

Reporting to close this thread.


----------



## Perseus (Jun 16, 2016)

Thread Closed since the topic is no longer pertinent.


----------

